# Ersatz einer nicht mehr funktionierenden Schwimmblase



## sanke10 (20. Sep. 2005)

Hallo !

Koi mit defekter Schwimmblase 
. 
Im Frühjahr fing es an der Koi konnte nicht mehr gleichmäßig Schwimmen er musste sich sehr stark anstrengen um nach oben an Futter zukommen, er sackte immer wieder ab, er konnte nicht auf der Stelle stehen bleiben und musste das Futter genau treffen. Aber da ich auch zwei große __ Störe C 85 und 95 cm ) im Teich Schwimmwn habe konnte er auch Sinkfutter fressen. 
Der Tierarzt Röntge den Fisch und stellte eine Schwimmblasenenzündung  fest (Heilung sehr gering ) . Wir haben es dann mit Medikamente im Futter versucht( über Wochen) Keine Besserung.
Bei Erkankungen der Schwimmblase (Erkältung, bakterieller Befall)  kann sich in der Schwimmblase Flüssigkeit ansammeln. Das Gas wird verdrängt. Dadurch erhöht sich das spezifische Gewicht des Koi : er sinkt zu Boden Nun fällt es demKoi zunehmend schwerer  zum Futter zu gelangen. Zappelnd und unter erhöhtem Kraftaufwand versucht er noch zum Fressen zur Wasseroberfläche zu gelangen.
Habe mich dann Entschlossen nach Absprache mit dem Ta. dem Fisch anders zu helfen, indem ich einen Hohlkörper an dem Erstem Flossenstrahl annähte und im Antibiotika spritzte. Nachteil bei jeder Spritze mußte ich den Fisch Betäuben.
Aber der Erfolg er kann wieder ruhiger und gleichmäßiger Schwimmen und Fressen . Hoffe nur das er den Winter gut übersteht.

                    Lenhart


----------



## Thorsten (21. Sep. 2005)

Hallo Lenhart,

wow...was Du alles machst   

Aber sag mal, muss der Koi jetzt immer mit dem Fremdkörper schwimmen?

Wie sieht es denn mit dem "Tauchen" aus, kann er das noch bis zum Grund?


----------



## sanke10 (21. Sep. 2005)

*Schwimmblase*

Hallo Thorsten

Der Hohlkörper hindert in nicht beim Abtauchen , er mußte natürlich
in der größe zum Fisch passen nicht zu groß oder zu klein.

Ich habe ja immer noch Hoffnung  das die Schwimmblase mit der Zeit
sich erhohlt. Und der Fisch den Fremdkörper wieder los wird . 

                 Lenhart


----------



## Steffen (24. Sep. 2005)

Hi...

       was es alles gibt !!!!

Aber wie stellt man fest ob die richtige Schwimmblase wieder in Ordnung ist ?????


----------



## sanke10 (24. Sep. 2005)

*Defekte Schwimmblase*


Hallo Steffen !

Das kann man am Schwimmverhalten des Fisches feststellen, und durch Röntgen.
                 Lenhart


----------



## rainthanner (25. Sep. 2005)

nicht im Ernst, oder???????

Kannst du am Ende noch den Druck in der "Aussenbord-Schwimmblase" funkferngesteuert regulieren? 
Welcher TA hat da zugestimmt? 

Gruß Rainer


----------



## sanke10 (26. Sep. 2005)

*Schwimmblase*

Hallo rainthanner

 Lese den Bericht im Koi Kurier Heftt  43 ,Da wirst Du nachlesen können das die Methode schon lange nicht mehr neu ist .

                                   Lenhart


----------



## rainthanner (26. Sep. 2005)

Hallo, 

gut, dass ich nach Ausgabe 36 ausgestigen bin.   

War auch nicht bös`gemeint.   

Gruß Rainer


----------



## tina (26. Sep. 2005)

Hallo Lenhard,

ich weiß imo ned, ob ich dir zur gelungenen Operation gratulieren soll oder dir alternativ entweder ein Bleistück in deinen Bauch oder eine Pressluftflasche an deinen Rücken nähen sollte...

Zum einen gratuliere ich dir zur gelungenen Operation, die ja sowohl Feingefühl als auch schnelles Arbeiten erfordert, aber zum anderen sehe ich mich immer wieder, wenn Posts wie deine erscheinen, mit ethischen Fragen konfrontiert.
Diese ethische Grundsatzdiskussion kann, vor allen Dingen *will *ich sie hier nicht diskutieren. 
Deshalb geb ich hier nur ein kurzes Grundsatzstatement ab:
Hund ist Hund. Und ich habe meinen sehr geliebt. Aber wenn der ein schwaches Herz hat, werde ich keine Herztransplantation veranlassen...

Koi sind Fische........nicht mehr und nicht weniger.....

Und wenn meine Mutter, irgendwann mal vielleicht 90 Jahre alt und privatversichert (Dein Koi ist bei dir ja auch sozusagen privatversichert) ist, dann werde ich den Professor nicht mehr um eine Herz-, Lungen-, oder Nierentransplantation bitten.....Dann bleibt nur noch ehrwürdiges Sterben.......am besten zu Hause. Jedenfalls ist das meine Sicht der Dinge.

Wie viel ist dir dein Koi wert? Die Liebe zum Leben, zum Koi, die ggfs. auch Loslassen bedeutet oder Lebenserhaltung um jeden Preis? 

Denk mal nach
Tina


----------



## olafkoi (26. Sep. 2005)

Hi 

Tina  

Ein Koi ist ein wechselwarmes Wirbeltier und somit hat jedes Tier ein recht zu leben wenn es 1. keine unnützen Schmerzen leidet oder nicht unheilbar Krank ist ! (Tierschutzgesetz) Und noch eines sei gesagt ein Tier töten ohne ersehbaren Grund ??   und das nennst du Ethik ??
Deine Haltung ein Lebewesen zu Entsorgen weil es krank ist und einen nicht so großen wert hat ... ??? das ist deine Meinung und das hast du damit geschrieben !
Zur kurzen Erklärung:
Eine Schwimmblasenentzündung ist heilbar es dauert halt nur ! Mit zunehmender Temperatur 22°-26° einzeln halten und auskurieren würde auch funzen aber Lenahrt hat Fachunterstützung und handelt nach Angaben des Ta. 

Gruß

Olaf 

P.S. ich hoffe dich entsorgt keiner wegen einer Nierenentzündung


----------



## tina (27. Sep. 2005)

Hi Olaf,

von dir würd ich jetzt gerne wissen, an welcher Stelle meines Posts ich behauptet habe, ich würde irgendein Tier töten wollen.......Ich sehe nur an deinem Post, dass du mir das unterstellst.....insofern frage ich mich, was DU unter Ethik verstehst.

Ich könnte jetzt über Linguistik, also Sprachgebrauch, die sowohl Grammatik und Rechtschreibung beinhaltet, aber eben auch Sprachverständnis philosophieren. Das lasse ich aber aus gutem Grund. 8) 

Ich für meinen Teil bemerke nur, dass du als Mod unsouverän reagierst und anscheinend nicht in der Lage bist, auch andere Meinungen, hier vor allen Dingen meine, zu akzeptieren. Ich habe Lenhard nicht angegriffen, ihm aber wohl meine Meinung zu dem Thema gesagt. Ich denke, dass das erlaubt sein sollte und dass Lenard das im Gegensatz zu dir auch so verstanden hat....

@Lenhard
Wie gesagt, ich schätze deine "operativen" Kenntnisse und bewundere dich dafür. Wenn dein Fisch eine Chance zur Heilung hat, dann ist deine Operation mehr als gerechtfertigt. Was ich mich allerdings seit Olafs Post frage, ist, wie du bei _sinkenden_, herbstlichen Temperaturen die Schwimmblase deines Koi kurieren willst? Ich bin kein Koi-Kenner und will auch keiner sein, wenn ich mir so manchen Kenner betrachte.....

Ich gehe davon aus, dass DU meinen Post intellektuell und inhaltlich richtig verstanden hast

Liebe Grüße
Tina


----------



## sanke10 (27. Sep. 2005)

*defekte Schwimmblase*

Hallo Tina!

Dem Koi geht es gut ! 

Er Schwimmt und Frißt mit den anderen . und was mir der Fisch wert ist ,kann man nicht mit Geld beschreiben .Ich mache  für meine Fische alles, damit es Ihnen gut geht . Den Koi habe ich seit 5 Jahren. Hoffentlich hast Du keine Haustiere ich würde sie schon jetzt bedauern.

             Lenhart


----------



## stu_fishing (28. Sep. 2005)

wow...lenhart man kann dir nur gratulieren..respekt!..habe zwar schon hin und wieder von ta gehört die einem __ goldfisch eine ersatzblase gemacht haben aber das schlägt einiges!!!!

lg thomas


----------



## karsten. (28. Sep. 2005)

Hallo
man könnte noch ganz viele "amüsante" oder Schlimme
aber wenig zutreffende Vergleiche den "Gegnern" entgegenhalten ....!

ICH verkneife sie mir !

und 

ICH 
finde es toll !!!!!
für Lenhart und den Fisch

ohne jeglichen Smiley !

karsten.


----------

